# Fungicide Preventative Maintenance



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

This will be my first time applying fungicide this season. I have on hand some Azoxystrobin and Propiconazle. I'm looking for some advice for my zoysia and centipede grass for preventative maintenance.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4042&start=20

Cooler temperatures and grass will be going dormant soon, so I'd save your fungicides until next season.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

This is "go time" for large patch in zoysia so if you are going to do a preventative app this is the time. Azoxy at .77oz per m and propiconazole at 2oz per m, plus a surfactant (NIS). This is assuming you have Azoxy 22.9 ai and ppz 14.3 ai. If some other concentration mix both at the high rate. Reapply in 28 days.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Thanks I have the 22.9 azoxy and the 41.8 ppz which is slightly stronger (1-1.45).


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

PPZ is labeled for a pretty high rate on zoysia (zoysia high rate), but it will stunt the growth a little bit. I would probably just use the .73oz rate (standard high rate) when tank mixing with azoxy.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes, good timing and wise! My zeon didn't really go full dormant last year...green thru dec.

Torque (brand name) is another solid performer


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

Anyone use Caravan G insecticide/fungicide? Looks like a once a year app.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Caravan is once a year for grubs, not for fungus. Also, there is probably no need to put azoxy out in late spring/summer which is the recommended application time for season long grub control. I would stick with separate season long grub and fungicide apps.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

My plan is to apply my fungicide this week. Is this a case of red thread? Or is it because we are starting to get some cooler weather?


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

I got the same thing going in my Bermuda .... fungus ?


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

I'm thinking this is just because of the cooler weather , but I went ahead and applied fungicide for prevention.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Cooler weather and Phosphorus deficiency. Be aware that Zoysia can also get Pythium if it is wet. As a preventative for that, I have started applying Fosetyl-Al(Bayer Signature) tank mixed with my Large Patch applications. Next application is in November.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks @Greendoc and @bigmks. What do you recommend for a good source of phosphorus fert app this late ?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Nothing. A balanced product is in order for next season. There is a reason why I like a 1-1-1 ratio fertilizer for intensively maintained lawns. It is not Milorganite, or NXT products. Nothing trendy, however, if I am talking to a golf super about fertilizer, they know quite well about the value of 1-1-1. I am not sure if what is advertised as lawn fertilizer was formulated by people with an interest in maintaining top quality turf.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks @Greendoc


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Studying your pictures, you have some significant Leafspot disease going on. If you have Azoxystrobin available, use that. Do not apply Propiconazole to Bermuda you consider desirable.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

I'm using this currently. I had my front re-sodded with zoysia last fall. My soil test indicated I had enough phosphorus for centipede. I may need to check the front being thats it zoysia now.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That zero P fertilizer is just the ticket for Centipede. On Zoysia, you want a 20-20-20 or equivalent.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Yep. I may have to add some soluble phosphorus just for the front. I have a new bucket I haven't open yet along with a partial. Last year soil test before re sodding. Then again maybe not looking at analysis.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

bigmks said:


> Yep. I may have to add some soluble phosphorus just for the front. I have a new bucket I haven't open yet along with a partial. Last year soil test before re sodding. Then again maybe not looking at analysis.


Your K is also on the low side as well. Once I know P is not excessive, I generally fertilize with 1-1-1. With the low rates of Nitrogen I normally run, excesses of the other nutrients are not a problem. If I were looking at your test results, application of something known as MKP(Monopotassium Phosphate) would be considered. That is a 0-52-34 fertilizer. I run the required amount of Nitrogen bearing fertilizer with it and not instead of it.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Sorry to piggyback on this thread but wanted to insert a picture of my Bermuda to see if @Greendoc has any input as well. Quite a few spots in my lawn look like this. A lot of the tops have a yellow/orange tip and some that have a pinkish red tinge to them. Wondering if it is also a phos deficiency or fungus? Thanks!


----------

